

Heroku's uptime for June says 99.28% but it's really 96.25% - databyte
http://davidsommers.com/2012/07/23/heroku-uptime-numbers-are-off.html

======
garethadams
An app that can "idle out" can only be running on a free plan, and is
therefore not considered a "production" app by Heroku -
<https://twitter.com/blakegentry/status/220456696068321281>

~~~
databyte
Which is fine. The site was down for both free and non-free apps. Down is
down. The number of free or non-free apps shouldn't matter. But thanks for
looking that up - useful to know.

